# EPEC approved, Questions on next steps



## pedrito

Hello to everyone!!

I have read other topics but haven´t got a clear idea on this.

I have received an approval for my EPEC and will receive it in the next days by mail.

1st Question
However after reading the requirements to obtain the 1 year Social Visit Pass on the ICA Website (can´t post the link I am a newbie here, "Visitors who are Holders of Foreign-Issued Educational Certificate Seeking Employment in Singapore")

I get the impression that I need to travel first to Singapore to apply for this Visa.

Under "Documents required" it states: 
•Applicant’s Disembarkation/Embarkation (D/E) card endorsed with a valid Visit Pass granted on entry into Singapore 


I thought that I could do all this from my home country, and get a social visit pass approved before leaving to Singapore. That way I would certainty that I will have no problem to carry out my job hunt and to stay 1 year in Singapore.

*Am I wrong on this conclusion??*

2nd Question

*Are the chances of not obtaining a 1 year Social Visit Pass with an approved EPEC very high??*



Any feedback is greatly appreciated!!! :clap2::clap2:

Regards,

Pedro from Spain


----------



## TechnoWriter

Hi Pedro, 

The social visit pass is basically what everyone will get once they come to Singapore.
Its a bit like a preliminary/temp pass until u get your EPEC, since the checkpoint can only issue u this.
And your chance of getting it is 100%.
So have no worries, once u reach Singapore, things will be in order.


Hope this helps.
TechWriter


----------



## pedrito

TechnoWriter said:


> Hi Pedro,
> 
> The social visit pass is basically what everyone will get once they come to Singapore.
> *Its a bit like a preliminary/temp pass until u get your EPEC, since the checkpoint can only issue u this.
> And your chance of getting it is 100%.*
> So have no worries, once u reach Singapore, things will be in order.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.
> TechWriter


Thanks for the answer.

I believe u mean the EPEC is a bit like a preliminary/temp pass until I get the Social Visit Pass, no??

However, from what I read on different boards, it can happen that the application for the Social Visit Pass gets rejected even though you got the EPEC approved .


----------



## simonsays

Hi Pedro,

Social visit visa approval/rejection is based on a few things including your past travel history.

If you havent been rejected entry to Singapore before, I would not fret about it, and anyway, as you are from Spain, as long as you have enough spending money, and an onward ticket from Singapore, you have no issues.

As for EPEC - EPEC allows you to come here, 'obtain a one year social visit pass' for you to look for work, and EPEC comes AFTER SOCIAL VISA.

To obtain the one year social pass, you must arrive here on a arrival visa.

Alternate, if you are worried, seek assistance from the Singapore Embassy near you, and they can clear your visa in advance - most of the times. 

And as for other boards talking of rejection - don't read them .. they are mostly of regional people, such as those who have been visiting Singapore for multiple visits and who have been rejected visa extensions and such, as well as those who arrive from neighbouring countries without return air ticket confidently hoping the EPEC approval will iron things out. I would not bother much about such things, considering your nationality.

Cheers mate


----------



## pedrito

Thanks guys!!!

Yeah I will wait for it to arrive and then will go to the consulate here.

I will keep ya all posted!!!

Great Forum!!!

Regards,

Pedro


----------



## pedrito

Ok got my letter today! I will go to the consulate tommorow, to check out visa requirements. 

I would like to keep myself busy in Singapore during my jobhunt, I want to do some kind of short course/certificate. I have checked out Universities, but most course offered are Degrees, that require a lot of paperwork and time to apply.

I thought of maybe following a Mandarin course, or something Business related. Any ideas would be appreciated!

Looking forward to lane: to Singapore.


----------



## simonsays

Good luck mate ..


----------



## TechnoWriter

Which line do u major in Pedrito?
YOu may wanna attend some networking sessions organized by the various associations. Great way to meet people. 

Best



pedrito said:


> Ok got my letter today! I will go to the consulate tommorow, to check out visa requirements.
> 
> I would like to keep myself busy in Singapore during my jobhunt, I want to do some kind of short course/certificate. I have checked out Universities, but most course offered are Degrees, that require a lot of paperwork and time to apply.
> 
> I thought of maybe following a Mandarin course, or something Business related. Any ideas would be appreciated!
> 
> Looking forward to lane: to Singapore.


----------



## Anas_M

*Hola Pedro*

Hola Pedro, 
que tal fue tu viaje a Singapore ?

Acabo de obtener mi EPEC. me pregunto mucho sobre los proximos pasos : 

Puedo viajar con este documento a Singapore ? se otorga el Social Visit Pass una vez en el aeropuerto ?

muchas gracias

Please translate to English as this is an English only forum


----------



## simonsays

Anas : Care to translate ?? Please ..


----------



## Anas_M

Hola Pedro,
que tal fue tu viaje a Singapore ?

Acabo de obtener mi EPEC. me pregunto mucho sobre los proximos pasos :

Puedo viajar con este documento a Singapore ? se otorga el Social Visit Pass una vez en el aeropuerto ?

muchas gracias 
********************************
Hello ! 
Sorry , here is the translation : 

I told pedro that i just got my EPEC per email, and soon will be mailed. 
i'm asking about the next steps : 

Can i travel with the EPEC ? Can i apply for social visit pass at the airport ? 

ps: there is no embassy of Singapore in Morocco, the nearest one is in Cairo, Egypt.

Waiting for your answers .. 
Thank you A lot


----------



## simonsays

I am still confused about yours spanish postingn  

Anyway, if Pedro hasn't replied: you cannot enter Singapore on EPEC, unless your country is on the visa waiver list, or part of ASEAN ... 

Morocco is in the list of countries which require visa in advance before arrival.

ICA - Countries Requiring Visa

If you have secured a job, you can ask your employer to apply for the visa on your behalf, as the application requires a SingPass


----------



## Anas_M

So , what should i do ? Must i travel to Egypt to arrange visa ? How many days does it take to issue a Social visit pass ? because i can stay in Cairo for some days and wait for my visa, and then go straight to Singapore and apply for 1 Year Visa. 

Regarding jobs, i'm registered with many job boards in Singapore. 
wish me good luck.

thanks again for your presence and prompt responses.

Regards


----------



## simonsays

I would suggest you contact The Singapore Mission in Egypt - as due to diplomatic clauses, they may or may not be issuing visas for Moroccons .. 

If they do clear it, it should should be a two day work, or they could request you to courier the documents and they will settle it, as some Missions do - they request the documents be couriered, so they can issue the visa/pass and return the documents as required.


----------



## Anas_M

Ok, i'll give them a call and see if i can mail my papers. 

B plan : Moroccan citizens do not need a visa to Malaysia ( 90 days ).As there is a Singaporean embassy there, it's more suitable to apply for visa there and then continue to Singapore. I'll save some precious flights tickets ! 

what do you think about that ?


----------



## simonsays

Anas_M said:


> Ok, i'll give them a call and see if i can mail my papers.
> 
> B plan : Moroccan citizens do not need a visa to Malaysia ( 90 days ).As there is a Singaporean embassy there, it's more suitable to apply for visa there and then continue to Singapore. I'll save some precious flights tickets !
> 
> what do you think about that ?


Not to sound funny, but read what I said. Just because there is an embassy there doesnt mean they will issue visa for everybody. Malaysians don't need visa to Singapore and the Singapore embassy in KL may or may not process visa for other countries.

Example: There is a Turkish embassy in Singapore, but when an Indian on holiday went to apply for visa - he was told, since he is not a resident of Singapore, he needs to only apply in India. Rules are rules, and they have their own reasons.


----------



## Amrita

Hi,
This is Amrita Deshmukh from Pune, India. I got my EPEC approval today by e-mail. So can anyone please let me know the further steps for getting 1 yr visa?

Thanks,
Amrita


----------



## simonsays

my 2 cents .. when you receive the approval letter, it will tell you what to do .. and how to apply for LTVP under EPEC


----------

